# New Techs



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Please welcome BMR777 and mike2020learnin to the Microsoft Team, a great addition indeed !!!


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: New Tech*

Yay! Thanks. :wave:

BMR777


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Congrats guys!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats on joining the MS Computing Team


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Goodjob, Congrats.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on being invited by Geekgirl for her team. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats guys and great work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats mike, it was well deserved, told ya so :grin:. Also congrats to you to BMR, a well deserved position for two top techs :grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats to you both on the promotion.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations guys. :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats to you both - well done!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ BMR777 & mike2020learnin: Congrats!


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations guys. Keep up the good work, it is appreciated. :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Please ... Please ... PLEASE!!!!! You guys are good ... So stick around for a bit!!!! :grin:

Welcome to the club ...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

way to go


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats BMR777 and mike2020learnin, welcome to the team :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats & Welcome


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations guys, welcome to the team ! :4-clap: :wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Mike and BMR77 both well earned promotions. Keep up the good work :4-clap:

I am away from the forums for about 1 week and I see about 6 new promtions LOL :laugh:.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> Congratulations Mike and BMR77 both well earned promotions. Keep up the good work :4-clap:
> 
> I am away from the forums for about 1 week and I see about 6 new promtions LOL :laugh:.


I thought you took a two week absence of leave ??? 

you must6 be addicted like the rest of us .,. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> I thought you took a two week absence of leave ???
> 
> you must6 be addicted like the rest of us .,. :laugh:


I did :laugh:..... I thought I would pop in when I can :grin:


----------

